# Style Of The Week 14/11/07 - Iipa



## Stuster (14/11/07)

This week it's the turn of a big beer, Imperial IPA. BJCP style 14C. (And let's not get too hung up on the name folks. <_< )

This is a style for those who like hops, lots of hops. Of course with lots of malt to balance it out. But essentially, it's all about the hops. There's been a few threads on it here on AHB before of course, here and here which shows it's not only a style for US hops. Jamil Z's take on it is on this podcast. 

So how do you brew this style? Grains? Gravity? Hops? What varieties, when and how much? Extract? What temp do you mash at? What yeast? Ferment temp.? Commercial double IPAs you like/hate? Tell us all you know so we can all brew huge great beers. :chug: 



> 14C. Imperial IPA
> 
> Aroma: A prominent to intense hop aroma that can be derived from American, English and/or noble varieties (although a citrusy hop character is almost always present). Most versions are dry hopped and can have an additional resinous or grassy aroma, although this is not absolutely required. Some clean malty sweetness may be found in the background. Fruitiness, either from esters or hops, may also be detected in some versions, although a neutral fermentation character is typical. Some alcohol can usually be noted, but it should not have a "hot" character.
> 
> ...


----------



## bconnery (14/11/07)

Commercial exxamples - the very nice Murray's Icon 2IPA...
A nicely balanced malty hoppy beer even it was pronounced a little lacking in aroma by resident hophead Jye . 
To be fair it was a little but it didn't detract from the beer for mine. 
I've heard from a reputable source that it wouldn't be possible for them to fit more hops in though...

I can't give anything more on this style, apart from a warning that it is very easy to overdo a big beer like this. Hoppiness must be balanced by a strong malt background or else it is overpowering. 
Homebrewers and Murrary's have done it well. Some US examples I tried didn't...


----------



## Jazzafish (14/11/07)

Been planning one of these for a while! But looking at the recipe below. I will be mashing in at around 68*C to 69*C to beef up the malt a bit.

Sockeye Imperial Pale Ale Version 1

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.41
Anticipated OG: 1.077 Plato: 18.63
Anticipated EBC: 18.7
Anticipated IBU: 114.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.0 6.07 kg. Bairds Marris Otter Great Britain 1.037 5
10.0 0.74 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
4.0 0.30 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.002 110
4.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Dark Wheat Germany 1.039 18

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 15.7 Mash H
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.84 12.1 Mash H
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 21.2 Mash H
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 7.6 20 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.9 20 min.
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 10.2 20 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 6.0 15 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.84 4.6 15 min.
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 8.1 15 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 3.0 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.84 3.4 10 min.
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin  Pellet 12.00 6.0 10 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 3.7 5 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.84 2.9 5 min.
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 5.0 5 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.84 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale or Possibly Whitbread


----------



## mikem108 (14/11/07)

Mine is about 1.080, Ale, Munich, some crystal in the form of Caramalt 40L ,Cara Aroma, Cara Munich, Clean US yeast WLP008 East coast ale fermented at 20C, A ton of hops, warrior, Simcoe, Centenial, Chinook and then at least a 100gms Dry in the secondary. Lots or aeration to get a nice strong ferment going, mash about 65-66

BTW Murrays uses Wyeast 1028.


----------



## Stuster (14/11/07)

Jazzafish said:


> 20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 15.7 Mash H
> 20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.84 12.1 Mash H
> 20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 21.2 Mash H



I'm not sure there's any point mash hopping those hops in an IIPA. I've never tried mash hopping because from what I've read, everyone who's experimented with mash hop only beers finds they are disappointed with how it turned out. Like the hop combination. I think those three should work together well (NS and Cascade do in my experience). Certainly going to be hoppy enough.  

Ah, here's the quote from Ross on mash hopping I was thinking of.



Ross said:


> I have a 100% mash hopped amber on tap at the moment. I made it side by side with my usual 3%alc house amber. Using same grain bill, I mashed with 100gms of mixed high alpha hops, using the bitterness of a 5 min boil for the calculation. The bitterness level of both beers was pretty well identical - so i think the 5min rule is pretty well spot on. The mash hopped beer totally lacks hop aroma & is totally malt driven. Still not a bad drop though..


----------



## browndog (16/11/07)

I'm surprised this thread is not more lively than this. I've done a few IIPAs, comercial examples are that I've done are Ruination, Dogfish head 90min comes to mind too. My latest IIPA in the recipe below I found to be dissapointing due to the hop flavours being overwhelmed by the alcohol (ended up 10%) The next week I did an IPA hop burst that ended up a much nicer beer. So, the rule I am going to follow is hop bursts for APAs and IPAs only. I know the Dogfish Head 90min is a hopburst beer,7g every 7.5min and IT came out tasting great.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BDs Yank Hopburst IIPA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.081 SG
Estimated Color: 21.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 79.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 77.42 % 
0.75 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 9.68 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 6.45 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
50.00 gm Ahtanum [6.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (50 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Warrior [15.10 %] (50 min) Hops 25.4 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60 %] (20 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60 %] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60 %] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.75 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 20.23 L of water at 77.2 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
Hop mix
10g cascade
5g amerillo
5g cluster
3g centennial
2g chinook


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (16/11/07)

That looks lovely Tony - It's been too long since I last sampled your beers - Hope you are bringing a few to the case swap, if I don't see you before...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (16/11/07)

Not sure why the big hoppers are not coming to the thread, Browndog. Duff, Ross, Doc, where are you?

So you're saying it's best to do some more traditional hopping with a IIPA are you? I think you need some bittering hops to give with lots of late hopping with a IIPA. The only a couple so far. One was the ISB brew day. Magnum and Simcoe for bittering, with a mixture of Columbus, Centennial and Mount Hood for flavour and aroma.

The other was a spin off of the famous Denny Conn's Rye IPA, but with completely different hops and grains.  Came out slightly stronger than I was expecting and just into the IIPA territory.

Rye IIPA

25L batch
OG 1077
FG 1014
IBUs 70
EBC 21

6kg BB ale
1.5kg Weyermann rye
250g JW Wheat
280g JW Crystal wheat
120g JW Dark crystal
-
Pacific Hallertau 35g @ FWH
Amarillo 50g @ 60
Pacific Hallertau 25g @ 30
Hersbrucker 50g @ 0
Cascade flowers 40g @ Dry

US-56

Came out pretty well IMO, but needed more hops.


----------



## Duff (16/11/07)

Sorry Stuster, first time I noticed the thread.

I've graduated up with my hoppy beers, started with this one, the Victory Hop Devil. Simply wonderful.


06-13 Victory Hop Devil I

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 
Total Grain (kg): 5.60
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.18
Anticipated SRM: 10.9
Anticipated IBU: 73.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.3 3.60 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
21.4 1.20 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
8.9 0.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
3.6 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
1.8 0.10 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 29.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 13.2 30 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 7.8 30 min.
20.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 5.20 9.1 30 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 8.5 15 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 5.1 15 min.
40.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP009 Australian Ale

--------------------------------------------------

Then made this one, as a clean out of the hop fridge one day.

06-26 Devil IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.05
Anticipated OG: 1.077 Plato: 18.57
Anticipated SRM: 9.7
Anticipated IBU: 85.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.6 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
12.4 0.75 kg. Powells Wheat Australia 1.038 2
5.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 61

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.00 g. Warrior Pellet 14.50 43.2 60 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 6.4 20 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 3.9 20 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 1.9 20 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 5.3 15 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 3.2 15 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 1.6 15 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 3.9 10 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 2.3 10 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 1.2 10 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 2.1 5 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 1.3 5 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.6 5 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 1.7 4 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 1.0 4 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.5 4 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 1.3 3 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 0.8 3 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.4 3 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 0.9 2 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 0.5 2 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.3 2 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 0.5 1 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 0.3 1 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.1 1 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale

--------------------------------------------------

The Pliny didn't come out as well as I would have liked. Went for the corn sugar (maltodextrin) which was a mistake, and also was at the time when other hops included in the original receipe were not available in Australia, like Columbus. Will have to do again.

06-02 Pliny The Elder

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 
Total Grain (kg): 7.07
Anticipated OG: 1.074 Plato: 18.00
Anticipated SRM: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 220.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.5 5.90 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
7.4 0.52 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0
6.3 0.44 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 2
2.8 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
42.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 34.8 Mash H
74.00 g. Warrior Pellet 14.80 108.1 90 min.
14.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 16.6 90 min.
28.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 28.5 45 min.
51.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 32.2 30 min.
64.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.
28.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 0.0 0 min.
92.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop
50.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 0.0 Dry Hop
50.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.10 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale

--------------------------------------------------

Then made the Dreadnought:

06-50 Three Floyds Dreadnaught IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 
Total Grain (kg): 7.25
Anticipated OG: 1.085 Plato: 20.37
Anticipated SRM: 11.6
Anticipated IBU: 91.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
62.1 4.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
31.0 2.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
6.9 0.50 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.00 g. Warrior Pellet 15.10 19.8 60 min.
15.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 16.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 18.3 45 min.
30.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 23.0 30 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 14.2 15 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP013 London Ale

--------------------------------------------------

Then my Hoptomic Bomb which got a third place recently:

07-07 The Hoptomic Bomb

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.00
Anticipated OG: 1.083 Plato: 20.06
Anticipated SRM: 9.0
Anticipated IBU: 448.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.7 6.00 kg. Bairds Marris Otter England 1.038 3
7.1 0.50 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
7.1 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.50 116.7 60 min.
80.00 g. Warrior Pellet 15.10 122.8 60 min.
100.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 61.0 20 min.
100.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 68.3 20 min.
75.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 27.4 10 min.
75.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 30.7 10 min.
50.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 10.0 5 min.
50.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 11.2 5 min.
50.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale



A recurring theme for me would be malt wise to include munich and melanoidin, and to ensure they are not too dry. Hop wise, Warrior is excellent for bittering but Super Alpha would be just as good a substitute. Flavour, the three C's are a good start but balancing them appropriately takes a little work. For say a 100% total for my tastes I would lean 25 - 30% Columbus, 30 - 35% Centennial, the remainder Cascade. To me, Columbus can be harsh if overused, Centennial is like a Cascade on steroids, but too much Cascade can be too much. Simcoe is excellent, Amarillo is great, it's all good really.

And yes, the Tettnanger in the Victory Hop Devil is no typo. Give it a try.

Cheers.


----------



## goatherder (16/11/07)

mmm yes, I have just discovered the joys of tettnang.

I lurve hopbursting but I reckon you still need a bittering addition to get that sharp bitterness that an AIPA/IIPA needs. Hopbursting alone is just a little too soft methinks.


----------



## Stuster (16/11/07)

Great info there, Duff. I've done a few APAs etc with . Never used Tettnanger in a hoppy beer, but seems like a good idea. Really struck by the hopping in the Pliny the Elder. :blink:  :icon_chickcheers: 



> 92.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop
> 50.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 0.0 Dry Hop
> 50.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.10 0.0 Dry Hop



I have Simcoe, Amarillo, Centennial and a little bit of Cascade on hand. Might also think about using D Saaz or Nelson Sauvin. Probably won't get round to making one of these for a while, but will have to seriously think about bumping up my dry hopping regime.


----------



## Tony (16/11/07)

Bloody american hops.

I am going to have to have a go at some to see what all the fuss is about :lol: 

here is the one i made:

Choke a Pom IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.80
Anticipated OG: 1.090 Plato: 21.65
Anticipated EBC: 20.9
Anticipated IBU: 140.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.2 11.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
6.8 0.80 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 28.7 First WH
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 11.4 90 min.
50.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 29.3 45 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 11.1 20 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 9.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 6.4 20 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 7.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 9.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 6.6 10 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 5.9 10 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 4.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 4.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 5.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US-05

went from 1.090 to 1.006 for 11% beer.

If i did it again i would halve the 20 min addition and increase the flame out hit.

cheers


----------



## browndog (17/11/07)

> So you're saying it's best to do some more traditional hopping with a IIPA are you? I think you need some bittering hops to give with lots of late hopping with a IIPA.


Yeah, from my limited experience, I was dissapointed with the results. I reckon next time I want to do a 10% beer I'll look at traditional hopping rather than hopbursting or at least have a solid bittering hop going there. Having said that, I tried the recipe in my post above, the keg of 10% has been conditioning for the last 6 weeks and it might be about time I gave it a try.
Tony that beer of yours sounds interesting, I believe Ross did something similar with the UK hops. The biggest Pommy beer I've done is a Burton-on-housatonic IPA and once I got over the EKG shock, found it a great beer.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## jimi (18/11/07)

I'm a little disappointed that this thread hasn't gotten more feedback so far. While subtlty is important at times, these type of beers IMO reflect the usual unspoken craft brewer mantra of "more bold, more flavour, more adventurous". 

Unless I'm not looking in the right places, there seems to be a lot more examples of people offering to edit another brewers recipe of say an APA, Porter, Hefe etc than of people offering tips and edits on an IIPA. 

I guess the style is either not as commonly practised as other styles or folks find it harder to give tips on balancing such big figures in a beer (100+ IBU's & 1080ish OG). ??? h34r: 

The only feedback I've found on creating one of these brews is the feedback those game enough to brew this style have given on their own creations ala Browndog et al 

Duff - I'm glad your V Hop Devil comes up a treat. My plans for an IAPA has a pretty similar grain bill. Although I'll be aiming at a 1077 OG and approx 105 IBU's, hope it goes well, experience seems the best way to learn on this one!


----------



## Tony (18/11/07)

jimi said:


> experience seems the best way to learn on this one!



True....... I could find nothing much in the wayu of info on the style bar the BJCP guideline. It said it was a showcase for hops so i hooked in.

If i did mine again i would leave the malt bill alone...... it was perfect..... but maybe cut it back to 1.080 to make it more drinkable by the pint.

I would use less 20 min addition hops as the hop flavout is a bit overpowering. 

Also a couple of the hop varieties would get the flick. I would bitter with a gut load of target and pobably just use EKG, first gold and challenger.

THe flavout to aroma ballance on my sheep shagger beer is spot on and i used lots moe flame out hops and reduced the flavour addition based on the IIPA above.

here is the recipe for the sheepshagger as it alnost qualifies. Its fairly big, bitter and has lots of hops.

cheers



Golden Fleece IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.50
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.23
Anticipated EBC: 16.7
Anticipated IBU: 66.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.6 12.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
3.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48
3.7 0.50 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. D SAAZ Pellet 5.60 9.3 First WH
50.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 33.3 45 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 4.6 15 min.
30.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 8.1 15 min.
30.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.50 4.4 15 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 7.2 15 min.
60.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 0.0 0 min.
60.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 0.0 0 min.
60.00 g. Pacific Hallertau hole 6.50 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----


US-05


----------



## Muggus (19/11/07)

I recently tried a bottle of the IIPA a mate and myself brewed over a month ago. It was an all-extract brew that we hop bursted with Chinook, Tomahawk, Amarillo and Cascade. I dry hopped it in secondary with some extra Amarillo. 
Smells sensational, amazing tropical and citrus fruit character, possibly the best hop-derived aroma i've ever experienced, yet the body seems to be a bit overwelming. Very bitter, as expected, but the fruity hop flavours from the aroma don't seem to be nearly as present. It's more woody than anything else.
I'm wondering if this is because of the specific hops i've used, or the 'hop burst' method of hopping we've used? Or is the beer simply too young at this point?


----------



## jimi (11/1/08)

I imagine it's been awhile since some of these brews where put down and sampled, how did they turn out??

Jazzafish - I've got plans for something pretty similar to yours so any feedback on your brew would be great mate.

cheers


----------



## MattC (30/7/10)

Have a variety of hops that are getting on and i need to use them along with some recently purchased hops. I thought I would try my hand at my first Imperial IPA and i would like some constructive critique. I am confident with the mix of cascade, simcoe and galaxy. But not sure how Perle would go mixed with those 3 as I havnt used it before.

Here tis..

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Double IPA 
Brewer: Matt Cawley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.085 SG
Estimated Color: 16.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 90.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 82.90 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.11 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (95.0 EBC) Grain 3.11 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 3.11 % 
5.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade Flowers [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 7 days)Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Galaxy-Flowers [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 7 days)Hops - 
5.00 gm Perle [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (60 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (60 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Perle [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
7.50 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (40 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Perle [8.50 %] (40 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (40 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (40 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Perle [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
7.50 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (20 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Perle [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
7.50 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (2 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (2 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
7.50 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (2 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Perle [8.50 %] (2 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0.75 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 7.77 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 8.90 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 23.23 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C


----------



## Jimboley (30/7/10)

MattC said:


> Have a variety of hops that are getting on and i need to use them along with some recently purchased hops. I thought I would try my hand at my first Imperial IPA and i would like some constructive critique. I am confident with the mix of cascade, simcoe and galaxy. But not sure how Perle would go mixed with those 3 as I havnt used it before.
> 
> Here tis..
> 
> ...


----------



## beerbog (30/7/10)

Wow, that's a truck load of hops!!!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## argon (22/2/11)

I'm looking at doing an IIPA as soon as the 5 pounds of hops from the states arrive. :beerbang: Pretty set on the grain bill as it's reputably the one that Mikkeller use in their single hop range. 

However i'll be no chilling this one and i'm over dicking around with French pressing and making hop teas etc. So a little concerned that No Chilling may not suit the style, but want to keep things simple with a big addition of cube hopping counted as a 15min addition.

Anyone done an IIPA with no chilling?

Here's what i was thinking;

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Triple Hop IIPA - Chinook/Amarillo/Cascade
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 41.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.25 L
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 12.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 101.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.20 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.8 SGrain 65.71 % 
1.60 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (50.0 SRM) Grain 11.43 % 
1.60 kg Munich I (7.6 SRM) Grain 11.43 % 
1.60 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 11.43 % 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
60.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 34.6 IBU 
150.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (Cube Hop = 15 min) Hops 30.8 IBU 
60.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Cube Hop = 15 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
150.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Cube Hop = 15 min) Hops 18.8 IBU 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 14.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 35.00 L of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C


----------



## vykuza (22/2/11)

I've made that recipe using cube hops, and it was amazing. I changed out the grain bill by using Simpsons Golden Naked Oats (which I can't recommend more highly) in place of rolled oats. 

I did this one single hopped with Chinook. 45g at 60 minutes, 90g in the cube and 45g dry hopped. 

Go for it, it works nicely.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/2/11)

argon said:


> I'm looking at doing an IIPA as soon as the 5 pounds of hops from the states arrive. :beerbang: Pretty set on the grain bill as it's reputably the one that Mikkeller use in their single hop range.
> 
> However i'll be no chilling this one and i'm over dicking around with French pressing and making hop teas etc. So a little concerned that No Chilling may not suit the style, but want to keep things simple with a big addition of cube hopping counted as a 15min addition.
> 
> ...



You are going to lose a metric shitload of your wort to the rehydrated cube hops. I recently did an IIPA with ~150gm of dry cube hops, Centenial cascade and Amarillo, and I only managed to get about 13.5 litres into the fermenter from a full 16 lt cube. 

I strain all my cube hops through a big, fine, sieve to reduce hop matter into the fermenter trub, but I wasn't willing to let it drip wort for the next hour, all the time open to infection.


----------



## vykuza (22/2/11)

I cube hop in stocking material, fish them out with a coathanger when I decant off the wort into the fermenter then give the stocking a squeeze into the fermenter. Never had an issue doing that and get great results. I don't cram the stocking though, and I stick to about 30g max per segment (I cut them around 30cm lengths and tie off the ends). It's very little hassle throwing two or three in the cube and squeezing them out at the end. Works with pellets too!



Edit: It's _important_ you limit the amount of hops per stocking segment, otherwise they swell too much and it's a nightmare to get out of the cube.


----------



## raven19 (22/2/11)

argon said:


> Estimated IBU: 101.4 IBU
> 
> ------------
> 20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
> ...



Argon, not trying to open up a can of worms re no chillings & IBU's gained in the initial hot transfer from kettle to cube, however: I would be inclined to increase your 60min addition, as I would wager you wont get the cube hop bitterness level you desire assuming 15min boil for a NC Cube hope addition.

Just my 2c - and I know different brewers have differing opinions on NC vs Chilling and the bitterness level apparent (or not)... h34r: 

My IIPA I have in the planning I will chill for sure, but I hope this goes well for you.

Nothing like using half a kilo of hops! (albeit in a double batch)

Good luck with the brew.


----------



## argon (22/2/11)

raven19 said:


> Argon, not trying to open up a can of worms re no chillings & IBU's gained in the initial hot transfer from kettle to cube, however: I would be inclined to increase your 60min addition, as I would wager you wont get the cube hop bitterness level you desire assuming 15min boil for a NC Cube hope addition.




Fair point... i waver between considering cube hopping as a 15min or a 10min addition. Haven't settled on either as yet. Lately the 10mins is probably about spot on, so i'll adjust for that. Although, aiming for 100IBU if i go over or under i'm probably not going to notice.

I could always do a hop tea if i find it lacking... but to be honest i probably couldn't be bothered.



WarmBeer said:


> You are going to lose a metric shitload of your wort to the rehydrated cube hops.



I'll have to keep that in mind actually... cause the hops are coming from the states i'll probably lose a little more than a metric shit tone... more like a short-shit-ton  



Nick R said:


> I cube hop in stocking material, fish them out with a coathanger when I decant off the wort into the fermenter then give the stocking a squeeze into the fermenter.



Thanks for the tip mate... that's obviously a big concern with chucking so much in the cube. I've got plenty of voile around so i'll knock up some bags for the cubes. It'll be a good exercise to see how much hop i can cram in there.


----------



## mje1980 (29/2/12)

After being inspired by green flash IIPA, im giving one a go. Ive done a few 10 min IPA's ( 6%, then 7% ) which have turned out great so im doing similar, but "bigger".

45.6% Simpsons GP
45.6% BEST pilz malt
6.3% Wey munich 1
2.5% Wey abbey malt

Columbus FWH
Columbus 10 mins

US05 ( yeast cake from 5% galaxy ale )

1.079
76 IBU.


----------



## Fish13 (18/3/12)

having enjoyed the big dipper and SN torpedeo. I made my own.... Although not liking the final colour. i need to change the malts around for an amber tinge.


----------



## hwall95 (31/12/14)

Okay I've enjoyed quite a few double IPAs lately and with my 25th brew coming up I may as well make it my excuse to make a big hoppy bastard of an ale. So since I haven't done a double IPA lately I've just based the grain bill loosely on my APA & IPA base that I like - minus the crystal to prevent over-sweetness.

*Method-wise:* I BIAB in a 50L so my aim to prevent horrible efficency is to do two single mashes and then combine them and boil for 120 minutes. Even so I'm aiming for 60% which is 15% less then my normal brews: 3.5-7%. I also have made the batch size 25L so any extra losses due to the amount of hops which still give me at least one keg.

OG: 1.083 ABV: 9.2%
FG: 1.014 EBC: 14.4 - not including boil effect
IBU:159 - dextrose added after boil Size: 25L


*Grain Bill:*
8kg Maris Otter - 78.8%
1.5kg Munich - 14.1%
0.75kg Dextrose - 7.1%

*Hop Schedule: *Based on 60% piney (Simcoe and Chinook), 25% citrus & fruity (Amarillo and Centennial) and 15% spicy (Columbus)
5g Simcoe - 90 min
10g Chinook - 60min
10g each of Simcoe and Chinook - 30min (Treated as 45min)
10g each of Amarillo, Centennial and Columbus at 15min (Treated at 30min)
10g each of Simcoe, Chinook, Amarillo, Centennial and Columbus at 5min (Treated as 20min)
30g Chinook, 30g Simcoe, 30g Columbus, 20g Amarillo and 20g Centennial -> Cube Hops (Treated at 15min)
Dry Hop 1 (Resin Hit): 50g Chinook and 50g Simcoe
Dry Hop 2 (Combo of all): 20g Amarillo, 20g Centennial, 25g Columbus, 15g Chinook and 20g Simcoe

For dry-hopping I was thinking DH1 in primary and the DH2 in secondary with the dextrose addition added then to remove the air from the headspace and to minimise fusels during fermentation.

*Yeast:*
Either buying multiple packets of a US05 or MG West coast or pitching on a yeast cake of an american yeast.

If anyone has any thoughts, feel free to shoot away.


----------

